# Re: Physical Requirements



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Sean Stepan" <sean1994@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Thu, 13 Apr 2000 12:15:43 PDT*
i did my physical fitness test about a month ago. i had to do a minimum of 
19 pushups, 19 situpswith a one minute time limit, 75kg grip on a grip 
tester thingy, and i had to step up and down a small flight of steps for 
about 6 minutes, i believe. nothing too challenging. if you head to your 
local recruiting center, they‘ll have pamphlets with everything you need.
sean
>From: "Stefan Radek" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Physical Requirements
>Date: Thu, 13 Apr 2000 12:02:10 PDT
>
>I am currently pondering weither or not I might want to join the army.  
>I‘ve
>been to the web sites, and talked to my friends, but no one has been able 
>to
>explain to me what kind of physical requirements have to be met ei:
>push-ups, running endurence, etc..  If someone could please give me an
>idea, it would greatly help my decision.
>Sincerly,
>Stefan.
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Arcangel <jechen@mail.sprint.ca>* on *Fri, 14 Apr 2000 19:17:18 -0700*
correction make it 2mi in 12minutes
At 12:57 PM 4/14/00 -0700, you wrote:
>
>
>40push-ups
>40sit-ups
>3mi in 12minutes.
>Graduation from USMC requires:
>80push-ups/sit-ups
>20chin-ups
>Seems that we should up our physical requirements in comparison with
>the Yanks.
>
>3 miles in 12 minutes?  3 consecutive 4-minute miles?  An army of
Olympians, or
>perhaps you are misinformed?
>
>Brad Sallows
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
>
-----------------------------------------------------
Click here for Free Video!!
 http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Scott Lloyd" <elscotto@sprint.ca>* on *Sat, 15 Apr 2000 13:05:35 -0300*
do you know what a mile is?
-----Original Message-----
From: Arcangel 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: April 14, 2000 4:46 PM
Subject: Re: Physical Requirements
>Compare with the US army and US Marine Corps:
>40push-ups
>40sit-ups
>3mi in 12minutes.
>Graduation from USMC requires:
>80push-ups/sit-ups
>20chin-ups
>Seems that we should up our physical requirements in comparison with
>the Yanks.
>At 07:24 PM 4/13/00 GMT, you wrote:
>>These are not EXACT numbers but very close. For the recruitment phase
>>pushups around 20
>>situps around 30
>>grip test of 75lbs per arm not very much
>>step test.  Three minute intervals. They measure your heart rate and
>>depending on that you continue or not.  Most people do two sets of three.
>>
>>Your recruiting center SHOULD have a preparitory guide that they can give
>>you.  It suggests a workout you can do if you do not have access to
weights
>>etc.
>>
>>Good luck,
>>RED
>>
>>>I am currently pondering weither or not I might want to join the army.
>>>I‘ve
>>>been to the web sites, and talked to my friends, but no one has been able
>>>to
>>>explain to me what kind of physical requirements have to be met ei:
>>>push-ups, running endurence, etc..  If someone could please give me an
>>>idea, it would greatly help my decision.
>>>Sincerly,
>>>Stefan.
>>>______________________________________________________
>>>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>>
>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>>message body.
>>
>>______________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>>
>>
>-----------------------------------------------------
>Click here for Free Video!!
>http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Arcangel <jechen@mail.sprint.ca>* on *Sat, 15 Apr 2000 12:06:54 -0700*
1.6km
At 01:05 PM 4/15/00 -0300, you wrote:
>do you know what a mile is?
>-----Original Message-----
>From: Arcangel 
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>Date: April 14, 2000 4:46 PM
>Subject: Re: Physical Requirements
>
>
>>Compare with the US army and US Marine Corps:
>>40push-ups
>>40sit-ups
>>3mi in 12minutes.
>>Graduation from USMC requires:
>>80push-ups/sit-ups
>>20chin-ups
>>Seems that we should up our physical requirements in comparison with
>>the Yanks.
>>At 07:24 PM 4/13/00 GMT, you wrote:
>>>These are not EXACT numbers but very close. For the recruitment phase
>>>pushups around 20
>>>situps around 30
>>>grip test of 75lbs per arm not very much
>>>step test.  Three minute intervals. They measure your heart rate and
>>>depending on that you continue or not.  Most people do two sets of three.
>>>
>>>Your recruiting center SHOULD have a preparitory guide that they can give
>>>you.  It suggests a workout you can do if you do not have access to
>weights
>>>etc.
>>>
>>>Good luck,
>>>RED
>>>
>>>>I am currently pondering weither or not I might want to join the army.
>>>>I‘ve
>>>>been to the web sites, and talked to my friends, but no one has been able
>>>>to
>>>>explain to me what kind of physical requirements have to be met ei:
>>>>push-ups, running endurence, etc..  If someone could please give me an
>>>>idea, it would greatly help my decision.
>>>>Sincerly,
>>>>Stefan.
>>>>______________________________________________________
>>>>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>>>
>>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>>>message body.
>>>
>>>______________________________________________________
>>>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>>
>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>>message body.
>>>
>>>
>>-----------------------------------------------------
>>Click here for Free Video!!
>>http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
>
-----------------------------------------------------
Click here for Free Video!!
 http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"david ridley" <david_ridley@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sat, 15 Apr 2000 23:24:38 PDT*
I run just about every day and that is still out of my range, I can do about 
5Km in about 20-25 min.
>From: "Bradley Sallows" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: Physical Requirements
>Date: Fri, 14 Apr 2000 12:57:44 -0700
>
>
>
>40push-ups
>40sit-ups
>3mi in 12minutes.
>Graduation from USMC requires:
>80push-ups/sit-ups
>20chin-ups
>Seems that we should up our physical requirements in comparison with
>the Yanks.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Scott Lloyd" <elscotto@sprint.ca>* on *Sun, 16 Apr 2000 18:15:25 -0300*
Sorry, read your correction too late...
Scott
-----Original Message-----
From: Arcangel 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: April 15, 2000 4:10 PM
Subject: Re: Physical Requirements
>1.6km
>At 01:05 PM 4/15/00 -0300, you wrote:
>>do you know what a mile is?
>>-----Original Message-----
>>From: Arcangel 
>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>>Date: April 14, 2000 4:46 PM
>>Subject: Re: Physical Requirements
>>
>>
>>>Compare with the US army and US Marine Corps:
>>>40push-ups
>>>40sit-ups
>>>3mi in 12minutes.
>>>Graduation from USMC requires:
>>>80push-ups/sit-ups
>>>20chin-ups
>>>Seems that we should up our physical requirements in comparison with
>>>the Yanks.
>>>At 07:24 PM 4/13/00 GMT, you wrote:
>>>>These are not EXACT numbers but very close. For the recruitment phase
>>>>pushups around 20
>>>>situps around 30
>>>>grip test of 75lbs per arm not very much
>>>>step test.  Three minute intervals. They measure your heart rate and
>>>>depending on that you continue or not.  Most people do two sets of
three.
>>>>
>>>>Your recruiting center SHOULD have a preparitory guide that they can
give
>>>>you.  It suggests a workout you can do if you do not have access to
>>weights
>>>>etc.
>>>>
>>>>Good luck,
>>>>RED
>>>>
>>>>>I am currently pondering weither or not I might want to join the army.
>>>>>I‘ve
>>>>>been to the web sites, and talked to my friends, but no one has been
able
>>>>>to
>>>>>explain to me what kind of physical requirements have to be met ei:
>>>>>push-ups, running endurence, etc..  If someone could please give me an
>>>>>idea, it would greatly help my decision.
>>>>>Sincerly,
>>>>>Stefan.
>>>>>______________________________________________________
>>>>>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>>>>
>>>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>>>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>>>>message body.
>>>>
>>>>______________________________________________________
>>>>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>>>
>>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>>>message body.
>>>>
>>>>
>>>-----------------------------------------------------
>>>Click here for Free Video!!
>>>http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/
>>>
>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>>message body.
>>>
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>>
>>
>-----------------------------------------------------
>Click here for Free Video!!
>http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

